# 66 GTO timing cover



## onsmbeach (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi, I'm new to the group. I have a quick question about my 1966 GTO 389
tri-power. Anyone know where I can find a good used or new timing cover
for an 8-bolt water pump? Mine's pretty trashed.
Scott


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Ames Performance has repops with a couple slight differences.
Page 206 in their catalog.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

They also pop up as good used originals on the AMES/Performance years forums.


----------

